# *** Introducing New 034Motorsport Front Sway Bar End Links for the C5 Audi allroad! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on our new 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Spherical Front Sway Bar End Links for the B5/B6/B7 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & C5 Audi A6/S6/Allroad! :thumbup:

We've received a lot of useful feedback from the community about the polyurethane versions we sold previously, and designed these *new* spherical end links specifically for Audi applications. The result is an improved part that is manufactured in-house, features genuine Aurora spherical bearings, and ensures proper articulation without binding.

*Sway Bar End Links, Motorsport, Front, B5/B6/B7 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & C5 A6/S6*

*Retail:* $195.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $175.00 + Shipping

Introductory Special pricing is limited to the first 10 sets sold. These end links will be ready to ship on or before 12/9/2014! 

​
Replace your sloppy rubber factory sway bar end links with these new performance engineered spherical endlinks from 034Motorsport!

034Motorsport's Billet Aluminum Spherical Front Sway Bar End Links allow for uncompromised transfer of suspension movement to the sway bar.

034Motorsport sway bar end links are the only spherical options on the market engineered specifically for Audi applications, ensuring that the sphericals do not bind as the suspension articulates.

*Features:*

CNC Machined 6061-T6 Aluminum Bodies & Spacers (Anodized Black for Durability)
Motorsport Quality Aurora Spherical Bearings
Spherical Design Eliminates Deflection and Ensures Proper Articulation
Direct Drop-In Replacement for Factory End Links
Sold In Pairs
*Functions:*

Improved Sway Bar Reaction Time & Accuracy
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Front Sway Bar End Link Pair
New Installation Hardware
*Fitment:*

1996 - 2001 Audi A4 (B5)
2000 - 2002 Audi S4 (B5)
2000 - 2002 Audi RS4 (B5)
1998 - 2004 Audi A6/S6 (C5)
2001 - 2003 Audi Allroad (C5)
2002 - 2005 Audi A4 (B6)
2003 - 2005 Audi S4 (B6)
2005.5 - 2008 Audi A4 (B7)
2005.5 - 2008 Audi S4 (B7)
2006 - 2008 Audi RS4 (B7)
1998 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5 / B5.5)
*Installation Instructions:*

Coming Soon!
Compatible with all stock and aftermarket sway bars.

​
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

